# Rush - 2011 Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Two dates announced for Canada for next year.

April 19th Hamilton, Copps

April 20th Montreal, Bell Center


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Wish they'd try Kingston. I wonder what their guarantee is..


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Shot of Rush last night in Hamilton. Second row, right in front of Ged's keyboard set-up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent seating man, I trust the show was great


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Show was awesome, as one would expect. They video'd the show from Cleveland last week for the next live DVD/Blu-Ray so that'll be out either in time for Xmas or next year.

Another shot that didn't quite capture the "coolness" of it live - and if anyone is hitting another of the their shows and feeling adventurous, a little something you might want to work at before getting to the show to gain access backstage.


----------

